# CZ85 Combat Dual Tone Pricing/Comparison



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello everybody, I just got a quote from a sporting goods store here on this handgun and based on what I've seen around on the internet and everything it seems like a pretty good price, I was just wondering what you guys thought. As stated in the title of the thread it is a CZ85 Combat Dual Tone, and they quoted me $550 (new of course). Also, the kid told me (he was very nice), that there's a 2008 as well as a 2007 model number and they're both the same price. Any differences that you guys know of. I appreciate your help/input!

-Jeff-


----------

